# Big balls drops in BC bc gopro badass



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

DaAAm is right wow!!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Love the multiple angles!

But I gotta say: the one shot at 3:05 of the guy ripping a turn at sunset just made my day.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

no doubt...for me a lot of gopro vid just kinda sucks, but with the multi angle and all this was like whoa...when he got up on the cliff edges i could feel it


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

sweet jeebus


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

man the gopro shots were the best. u can't really tell how steep and how much of a drop it is, but with the pov u can. i wish i had confidence to try these kind of cliffs one day.


----------



## dfischer (Jun 1, 2012)

Man that makes me feel like a total wimp after freaking out about a 5m drop off a cornice at Whistler. =X


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

509-pow said:


> man the gopro shots were the best. u can't really tell how steep and how much of a drop it is, but with the pov u can. i wish i had confidence to try these kind of cliffs one day.


amazing BC conditions are also a factor, hero snow...but the main factors are cajones, skill, and cajones


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

Really Sweet Video. Really made good use of the multiple angles. 

That song though, honestly WTF. That bell was so annoying.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Bones said:


> Love the multiple angles!
> 
> But I gotta say: the one shot at 3:05 of the guy ripping a turn at sunset just made my day.


I'm with you brother, all of those drops were nice, but all it take is a nice toe/heelside pow turn


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

solid vid. Yea, that makes dropping cliffs look easy and care free. Love the POV


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Bombing cliffs can't be that easy.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the guy that doesn't bend his knees for the landings.

big ass drop? NBD!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

jojotherider said:


> I like the guy that doesn't bend his knees for the landings.
> 
> big ass drop? NBD!


i know! dude is like a flea...snow is a huge factor, but sometimes he lands in what i would see as 'flat' and still just stomps and rides off, wtf!...low body weight, stout legs, and ballz...and snow


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

CassMT said:


> i know! dude is like a flea...snow is a huge factor, but sometimes he lands in what i would see as 'flat' and still just stomps and rides off, wtf!...low body weight, stout legs, and ballz...and snow


He is actually bouncing ON his balls...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Solid video. Looks just like a day out for me. Well except for sleds and stomping huge drops. Really the only thing I can say that looks similar is the snow quality...


----------

